# Silverstone Milo ML03B Case - Pictures!



## DaveG

More pics...


----------



## hick

I have that case bookmarked. Gona be that or nmedia 1080. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Stevo

You got that case packed to the tits!!

Its a nice case, I just don't how the usb/audio ports are exposed. Is there a cover that goes over it?


----------



## DaveG

Oh no... there's still plenty of room that could be occupied by an optical drive and a 3.5" drive along with maybe another 2.5" drive (but then that PSU's warranty would have to get voided in a hurry lopping off unneeded wires).

There is no cover over the audio/USB ports. They are pretty low key anyway. It's nice that they do not have the usual green and pink rings around them - just black and silver.


----------



## supamaryo

thanks for the pics!


----------



## trenz

Hello everyone

I just received this case from Amazon. I was waiting a month on a back order. I opened up the box and the first thing I saw was the front bezel peeling off mine also. Considering I can only find seven reviews on Newegg and none on Amazon,that's only eight reviews total(counting my upcoming Amazon review)which means 25% with a peeling bezel. I know that is a small sample size but that worries me

DaveG, I think you are right about the QC, although my usb ports aren't crooked. Did you ever reglue your bezel? I am not very handy with projects like that so I am not sure what I will do. I really like the looks and size of this case but I may consider returning it.

Let me know how you made out. thanks


----------



## DaveG

Hi trenz, welcome to the forum. I have been lazy and have not re-glued mine yet. I just pressed the veneer back into place, and it's staying put about 90% - you may be able to tell from my pictures (look at the far left (as you're facing the case) edge).

It should be a very simple task - just peel it off (try not to bend it), clean both surfaces (90% alcohol should do the trick), mask off the areas you do not want any adhesive and spray both surfaces down with some 3M spray adhesive and put it back on. Some other adhesive might work, but that would be first recommendation.


----------



## RushMore1205

did u get the deal at Microcenter?


----------



## trenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveG;12315477*
> (look at the far left (as you're facing the case) edge).


Same place as mine is, top left around the optical drive bay. I may tuck a piece of double sided tape in there and see how it holds, then I will try the glue. I really don't want to return it

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushMore1205;12315517*
> did u get the deal at Microcenter?


If that was for me I got it from Amazon. When I preordered it was $60, no tax, and free shipping. Not a bad deal. Price dropped to $59.99 now, I knew I should have waited


----------



## jakemfbacon

Hey I think I am going to buy this case for a build. Does it have a cover for the optical drive? Wanted it to stay black and not have the white writing most of them have.


----------



## DaveG

No cover.

In my experience a little alcohol or brake parts cleaner will take the white writing off. Just use carefully so you don't smear it all over the front of the drive or melt the plastic with too harsh of a solvent.


----------



## htpcnewbie

Hey DaveG, Great case and thanks so much for sharing the pictures as well. Very helpful. I just got this case as well as four 120 mm case fans. I was wondering what direction you mounted the fans for airflow for the case?


----------



## DaveG

Thanks! I mounted my fans as intake fans. Not sure if it makes any difference, but in this case, it might as the CPU fan vent is pretty close to the side fans. With a Big Shuriken CPU fan, the CPU fan vent is nicely occupied though.

Also, this case takes 80mm fans - not 120's - hopefully that was a typo.


----------



## htpcnewbie

Yes I don't know what I was writing there. I have (4) 80mm fans...they fit like a glove. Did you connect the fans together and then to the mobo or the psu?


----------



## DaveG

I connected them all together, then made a harness to test current draw (.1A on low through a PCI slot fan controller) and connected that to the mobo. I was highly cautious of connecting 4 fans to one fan header on mobo, but most sources say ~1A is safe, so I have no worries about a .1A draw.


----------



## psychrage

Anyone know of a 4 fan PCI mounted fan controller?
I'd like to be able to regulate the side intake fans.
I picked the rosewill 80mm fans based on thier noise rating. It was wrong, they are quite loud.


----------



## David J.

I saw a nice sandy bridge ASrock or ECS - I think ASrock MATX Sandy Bridge mobo that had front panel usb 3.0 with the header. You could build a nice HTPC with this case. I am considering building a low profile beast with this case.


----------



## raiderxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveG;11990870*
> Hey all, thought I'd post some pictures of the Silverstone Milo ML03B case with components inside since I haven't seen any around the 'net. Sorry for the crappy pics, but hopefully they're better than nothing!
> 
> I will clean up the wiring a bit once the component selection and setup is final.
> 
> Overall it is a nice small case. Here's my review as posted on Newegg:
> 
> Since that review I've swapped in an Antec 380 and mounted the Scythe Big Shuriken which fits perfectly in this case. I also bought some black fan screws for the 4x 80mm side fans which really helped the look of the case (went from hardware store project look to classy).


Hey! Just purchased the same case with the same PSU! (I swear I didn't copy you!







) How's the PSU holding up? Have you tried fitting in an optical drive? I'm hoping my bluray drive will fit in with the PSU.. If not I'll just use a DVD drive, no big deal..


----------



## DaveG

The PSU is doing fine - it's not the green 380D, but a 80% 380 that came stock with my other NSK3480 case. The fan was a bit noisy for HTPC use, so I cracked it open and put an Enermax Marathon 80mm in there, and then decided since the warranty was void, I'd get rid of a few useless molex connectors









Not sure if any of the BluRay drives will fit. I'm still rocking no DVD in this one. My main HTPC stays on most of the time, and you can share a drive in a networked computer, so when I need to load something onto this machine via DVD, I can just use another computer on the network. Should work for movies too, but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveG;12951323*
> The PSU is doing fine - it's not the green 380D, but a 80% 380 that came stock with my other NSK3480 case.


I do believe Antec uses Earthwatts EA-380 for those.


----------



## DaveG

The usually available 380D (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371033&Tpk=antec%20earthwatts%20380) is a 80+ Bronze, but the stocker I have is only an 80+ and different cord layout.


----------



## psych

Hi all, new here. I've been thinking about getting this case for a while. Mostly because of the price, but it also looks like it will do the trick just fine. One of the things holding me back is the lack of space inside, and therefore, lack of air movement assuming things get cluttered. Has this been a problem for anyone so far?

The biggest thing though is that I want to use this as an htpc and file server so I can stop having my desktop up all the time. Of course I need space and in a case this small it's hard to come by.

Is there any way I can fit 1 x 2.5 inch drive, 2 x 3.5 inch drives, and an optical drive all in here (preferably blu-ray)? I've been looking at the reviews at various places and the posts before mine in this thread and the signs seem to point to no. In order to do what I want it appears I would need to leave out the optical drive.

Assuming the above isn't possible 2 x 3.5s and an optical drive should be though, right?

Apologize for the long windedness of this but I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around the different configurations.


----------



## raiderxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psych;13145374*
> Hi all, new here. I've been thinking about getting this case for a while. Mostly because of the price, but it also looks like it will do the trick just fine. One of the things holding me back is the lack of space inside, and therefore, lack of air movement assuming things get cluttered. Has this been a problem for anyone so far?


Air movement hasn't really been a problem, but mostly because I am just watching movies. My CPU isn't doing much in terms of heavy work. If you're looking for a htpc, I would say go for it!
Quote:


> The biggest thing though is that I want to use this as an htpc and file server so I can stop having my desktop up all the time. Of course I need space and in a case this small it's hard to come by.
> 
> Is there any way I can fit 1 x 2.5 inch drive, 2 x 3.5 inch drives, and an optical drive all in here (preferably blu-ray)? I've been looking at the reviews at various places and the posts before mine in this thread and the signs seem to point to no. In order to do what I want it appears I would need to leave out the optical drive.


As a file server, you might want to look elsewhere. If you will only have those hard drives in, then maybe, but at least for me, I wanted some expandability when it came to a server. Just in case..









As for hard drives, this case will fit a 2.5 and two 3.5's, or two 2.5's and a 3.5. I don't think any of them will affect an optical drive. Here are the locations:










Although I haven't tested it yet, I don't see any reason why I shouldn't be able to mount an optical drive as well. The lower left hand 3.5" drive is sitting under the optical drive rack.
Quote:


> Assuming the above isn't possible 2 x 3.5s and an optical drive should be though, right?
> 
> Apologize for the long windedness of this but I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around the different configurations.


Should work!


----------



## Liighthead

wow i really like this case O.O
could pack quite a punch with 5750s in their or 9800gts lol

guessing theirs no intake from the psu side? like infront of the hhds or something their lol


----------



## raiderxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;13146296*
> wow i really like this case O.O
> could pack quite a punch with 5750s in their or 9800gts lol
> 
> guessing theirs no intake from the psu side? like infront of the hhds or something their lol


There's an intake on the left side, as seen in one of the OP's pics, plus an intake underneath the PSU, if you have that kind of PSU.


----------



## DaveG

Thanks raiderxx - I just did some measuring... My BD-ROM drive is ~6.63" long, and my PSU in the Milo is 5.4" long. That gives one about 1.25" inbetween them for cables - plenty of room. So yes, a BD drive will fit, if you have a short/normal PSU.

Without modding, the case will fit 2x3.5's + 1x2.5, IF you do not have an optical drive. The space raiderxx pointed out to stuff the 2nd 3.5 under the ODD bay does not have any provisions for securing the HDD. The holes in the ODD bay will only allow you to have a HDD mounted in the ODD's place. So, you will have to either drill holes in the bottom of the case to secure the HDD, or just let it sit loose in there.

Stuffing a drive there will also kill all of your room for storing cables, so also be prepared to cut/mod your PSU's cables, and even then, it's still likely to be a mess, but it can be done!


----------



## raiderxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveG;13152345*
> Thanks raiderxx - I just did some measuring... My BD-ROM drive is ~6.63" long, and my PSU in the Milo is 5.4" long. That gives one about 1.25" inbetween them for cables - plenty of room. So yes, a BD drive will fit, if you have a short/normal PSU.


Great! Glad to know that will work!
Quote:


> Without modding, the case will fit 2x3.5's + 1x2.5, IF you do not have an optical drive. The space raiderxx pointed out to stuff the 2nd 3.5 under the ODD bay does not have any provisions for securing the HDD. The holes in the ODD bay will only allow you to have a HDD mounted in the ODD's place. So, you will have to either drill holes in the bottom of the case to secure the HDD, or just let it sit loose in there.


I disagree. There are holes already on the bottom for the 3.5 inch. I have one in right now. Here is a pic of the bottom of my case with the 3.5 screwed in on the left, with the included rubber vibration dampeners, and my 2.5 inch on the right:










Sorry for the bad pic.. The case is in storage until I graduate in May.








Quote:


> Stuffing a drive there will also kill all of your room for storing cables, so also be prepared to cut/mod your PSU's cables, and even then, it's still likely to be a mess, but it can be done!


I do agree with that though.. Right now my case is a mess, and I feel like I did do a decent amount of cable management...


----------



## DaveG

Thank you - I stand corrected. I quickly looked for those mounting holes but couldn't see them, so I assumed they weren't there - my bad.


----------



## raiderxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveG;13165035*
> Thank you - I stand corrected. I quickly looked for those mounting holes but couldn't see them, so I assumed they weren't there - my bad.


So does that mean that if the optical drive were not there, a third 3.5 inch drive could be put in?


----------



## DaveG

Yup. In it's place there are mounting holes for the HDD to sit lengthwise (90* from the other HDD's).


----------



## roostaar

I would like to migrate my HTPC from this into the Milo case.

One question about PCI cards, I have two TT-S1600 budget satellite cards in there.

Will they fit?

Will I need to change the bracket on them?


----------



## raiderxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roostaar;13547480*
> I would like to migrate my HTPC from this into the Milo case.
> 
> One question about PCI cards, I have two TT-S1600 budget satellite cards in there.
> 
> Will they fit?
> 
> Will I need to change the bracket on them?


Unfortunately, you will have to get a low profile bracket for them.. I had to do the same with my wireless card. I ended up modding one of the brackets that came with the case. It works well enough.


----------



## roostaar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raiderxx;13548766*
> Unfortunately, you will have to get a low profile bracket for them.. I had to do the same with my wireless card. I ended up modding one of the brackets that came with the case. It works well enough.


Nice one. Have never done that before but im guessing it's just a couple of screws to swap the brackets. I'll visit ebuyer!

Cheers


----------



## Blue91

I know this is an old thread but I just started building my htpc using this case.

Looking at the pics, I have a question about your 80mm fans. Are they set up to blow air out or pull in? I ask bc the side of your fans that face inside is the side that faces out on my fans (arrows point outward).

I was even wondering about settng up the front two to pull air in and the back two (closer to CPU) to blow air out. Any suggestions?

Also, how'd you wire each of those fans? I havent fired mine up yet but right now Im using the Asrock z77 pro4-m and wired one to the cpu_fan2, one each to cha_fan 1 and 2, and one to a speed controller that came with it, powered by a molex. I'd like each to be controllable but don't want to use up every card spot with the controller each fan came with. Could I solder the fan leads together and hook up two using a single plug?

Fwiw, here's what I'm building with:

I5-3570k
Asrock z77 pro4-m
16gb patriot ddr3-1333
Samsung 830 128gb ssd
Antec earthwatts green 380w psu
WD black 1tb

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue91*
> 
> I know this is an old thread but I just started building my htpc using this case.
> Looking at the pics, I have a question about your 80mm fans. Are they set up to blow air out or pull in? I ask bc the side of your fans that face inside is the side that faces out on my fans (arrows point outward).
> I was even wondering about settng up the front two to pull air in and the back two (closer to CPU) to blow air out. Any suggestions?
> Also, how'd you wire each of those fans? I havent fired mine up yet but right now Im using the Asrock z77 pro4-m and wired one to the cpu_fan2, one each to cha_fan 1 and 2, and one to a speed controller that came with it, powered by a molex. I'd like each to be controllable but don't want to use up every card spot with the controller each fan came with. Could I solder the fan leads together and hook up two using a single plug?
> Fwiw, here's what I'm building with:
> I5-3570k
> Asrock z77 pro4-m
> 16gb patriot ddr3-1333
> Samsung 830 128gb ssd
> Antec earthwatts green 380w psu
> WD black 1tb
> Thanks in advance.


It won't let me include the picture for some reason but the three I can see are pulling inwards in one picture so the fourth should be too. I'd set them up to pull air inside but either way should be fine.
If you know the current draw of each fan (should be on the label, usually around .1-.5A) and you know how much current the controller can supply then you should be able to.
If you don't exceed the current the controller can supply then connecting them in parallel will work the same as having them all individually connected aside from controlling them all at once.

On a side-note, I'm looking to build a HTPC from parts I have lying around and all I need is a case that supports an ATX PSU. Would you recommend this one?
It's the cheapest option I can find and it looks nice enough but I'd like a second opinion.


----------



## Blaze0303

Thanks alot for the pics, i've been looking at this same case with that same cpu cooler. Good to know it all fits!


----------



## Nautilus

can i use this gpu in this case?


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nautilus*
> 
> can i use this gpu in this case?


It looks like half-height cards only so that one won't fit.
Looking at the 6670s on newegg, this one should fit.

Edit:
And these.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131469
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161397


----------



## DaveG

Sorry about the delayed response guys, hopefully this info helps still
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue91*
> 
> I know this is an old thread but I just started building my htpc using this case.
> 
> Looking at the pics, I have a question about your 80mm fans. Are they set up to blow air out or pull in? I ask bc the side of your fans that face inside is the side that faces out on my fans (arrows point outward).
> 
> I was even wondering about settng up the front two to pull air in and the back two (closer to CPU) to blow air out. Any suggestions?
> 
> Also, how'd you wire each of those fans? I havent fired mine up yet but right now Im using the Asrock z77 pro4-m and wired one to the cpu_fan2, one each to cha_fan 1 and 2, and one to a speed controller that came with it, powered by a molex. I'd like each to be controllable but don't want to use up every card spot with the controller each fan came with. Could I solder the fan leads together and hook up two using a single plug?
> 
> Fwiw, here's what I'm building with:
> 
> I5-3570k
> Asrock z77 pro4-m
> 16gb patriot ddr3-1333
> Samsung 830 128gb ssd
> Antec earthwatts green 380w psu
> WD black 1tb
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike-IRL*
> 
> It won't let me include the picture for some reason but the three I can see are pulling inwards in one picture so the fourth should be too. I'd set them up to pull air inside but either way should be fine.
> If you know the current draw of each fan (should be on the label, usually around .1-.5A) and you know how much current the controller can supply then you should be able to.
> If you don't exceed the current the controller can supply then connecting them in parallel will work the same as having them all individually connected aside from controlling them all at once.
> 
> On a side-note, I'm looking to build a HTPC from parts I have lying around and all I need is a case that supports an ATX PSU. Would you recommend this one?
> It's the cheapest option I can find and it looks nice enough but I'd like a second opinion.


I'm running all 4 of my 80mm fans as intake fans, but I would only do that if you can prevent the air from blowing right out of the top of the case, like I did, by using a big CPU cooler that will use that opening for an intake. Basically, the goal was to create a positive pressure environment that would supply the other components in the case with relatively cool air. I even blocked off the opening on the case on the far side from the 80mm fans, forcing some of the air through the PSU & PCI slots. At least that's how the fluid dynamics work in my head!

I did some testing, and all 4 of my 80mm fans, running through a PCI slot fan controller draws a max of .1A, which I felt was safe enough to run through 1 mobo fan header (I believe industry standard spec calls for up to .5A capability, but don't quote me on that) - it's been fine since I built the case. I soldered a 4 to 1 adapter and shortened some of the fan wires to reduce bulk.

Mike, this is a great HTPC case. I'm not a fan of cases that don't support ATX PSU's (fear of poor quality PSU's supplied with other slim cases). This case just needs a short PSU if you're running an ODD, and I'd suggest modular if you can fit it. See my first posts for other cons, but almost a year later, I'm still very happy with this case.


----------

